# New to Steelhead Fishing



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Great statement. Thats not to mention proper shot configuration that puts your bait downstream of your float. In otherwords, a proper shot configuration will have the top of your float tipping ever so slightly upstream. A great source for this information is flyandfloatfishing.com. These are some float fishing masters. Nice guys too.


----------

